# ribcion 604 shut on delay



## AUDIODOG (Dec 8, 2010)

may be someone ccan help going old school with a soundstream ribcion 604 installed and no out put check all then coems on alls good again 24 hr later turns on no out put 5 min later comes on an is good any thought thanks to all


----------

